# Upland, Ca.



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

www.tourdefoothills.com

this was my first event last year (32) this year i am doing the 62.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*How did you like it?*

Is it competitive? or does everybody just cruise? I am thinking of doing it...I am fairly new to road biking and haven't really riden with a large, large group. That would be the only reason I would do it to get the feeling...


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

it is not competative, some poeple will ride fast and some will cruise. the beginning has a police escort as well. (one mass start) i will be with a group called cucatects (cucamonga + architects)


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Architects?*

Cool...I'll keep an eye for the group...I am a designer as well. I tried to get my co-workers to do the ride but everybody had previous engagements, so I'll probably be solo


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome ride 3 hr 45 min at 17 mph average. i have never been through the parts after the bonelli climb. very nice. only one crash (one person) on the 60 i never herad if he was alright though?


----------

